# Radiator coolant problem



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Since my van was new in 2005 I have always had to add about 1/2 litre of coolant every couple a thousand Kms.
Every Fiat depot in the UK said they pressure tested the system found no fault, the excuse being its so small most likely weeping from the heads gasket. I myself examined hose connections for signs of dampness with no results.
Today while in Germany I mentioned this leak to a chap called Mario who had been a Fiat engineer in Milan and knows the base vehicle well, he tested it system and found a leak behind the header tank where it is attached to the bulkhead. On removing the tank there was the remains of a old italian cigar (the label still intact) wedged between the bulkhead and the tank and had burnt a small hole in the plastic or what ever its made off. 
Ever since new at Preston and other servicing Fiat dealers I complained to and was told no fault found. To come to Germany have this diagnosed after all these years then rectified is rather galling. In hindsight I should have mention this to him on previous visits.
The main reason for my visit here is, this man is the only person I have found who can service the TAG axle brake system without the usual pedal to the floor sponginess most TAG axle owners accept as normal.

If anyone wants a pointer to this wizard PM me. It may take time for a answer until I get home.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Intermittant and slow leaks are notoriously difficult to locate, so well done Mario but do not be so hard on the rest, your fault may only occur when the engine is at a certain temperature or the slope the van is parked on causes the weight of the engine to close or open the leak (even under pressure).
As for bleeding brakes, I find it less easy to excuse engineers who leave spongy brakes which are a safety issue. :x 
Alan


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the informative post richard.

I always bear in mind what the vehicle was like when it was brand new when so called mechanics give these excuses. A few years ago i checked my front wheel bearings on my peugeot and found lots of play. I took the vehicle to the local peugeot dealer who said this was "normal" when i said that this play wasnt in the vehicle when it was new (as i had checked them before )he couldnt explain it.

Phill


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I must have 5 or 6 spanners that have been found locked to some inaccessible bolt or down a cavity in cars that I have owned.
Either left when new or servicing. Their loss and my gain.

When I worked on aircraft we had our initials engraved on all our tools. In the event of a tool causing a failure it could be traced back to the owner.

Ray.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I must have 5 or 6 spanners that have been found locked to some inaccessible bolt or down a cavity in cars that I have owned.
> Either left when new or servicing. Their loss and my gain.
> 
> When I worked on aircraft we had our initials engraved on all our tools. In the event of a tool causing a failure it could be traced back to the owner.
> ...


so if you found a wallet containing money you would steal / keep it and not take steps(if possible ) to return it to return it to it's right full owner .!!!!!!!!!! um !when we had customers come to our garage we often found money in and around the car and handed to the customer .

Tony A.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

see your point Tony, however it just points out sloopy customers as well as sloppy mechanics.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

tony50 said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > I must have 5 or 6 spanners that have been found locked to some inaccessible bolt or down a cavity in cars that I have owned.
> ...


Not the same Tony.
We have found and returned when possible wallets on public transport. But they usually have some identification.

Find a spanner lodged up inside some space on a car you bought from auction thats had several owners, your up a gum tree and it would cost vastly more than the two squids the tool was worth to find any owner even if it was possible.

Ray.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Many years ago when I worked in a large garage the rule was, amongst the Mechanics, any tools left lying around (within reason) were fair game. Taught them to be tidy.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

As I have defended some garages in the past , my comments are the same , you may need one one day , and I bet you don't mention these comments and other comments that have been made about technicians/ mechanics at the time , plus I wonder how good a service some of you give/gave to the public/ customers ! you should never judge others by your own " yardstick ". So come on most of us ain't perfect .

Tony A.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The other thing I learned, in my 5 years in the motor trade, was never buy a car from a Mechanic. Most of the Mechanics cars I saw were death traps.
Don't get me wrong, all I ever wanted to be when I was a kid was a Mechanic and my Father spent most of his working life in the motor trade.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

BillCreer said:


> The other thing I learned, in my 5 years in the motor trade, was never buy a car from a Mechanic. Most of the Mechanics cars I saw were death traps.
> Don't get me wrong, all I ever wanted to be when I was a kid was a Mechanic and my Father spent most of his working life in the motor trade.


That's because a lot of mechanics couldn't be bothered to work on their own cars but some of us where very particular about our own vehicles especially if we sold them so it could be very safe to buy from some mechanics.
Gary :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I seem to remember the old saying that the 'cobbler' is the worst shod.

As an electrician I often would have very precarious electrical set ups round the house. None of it would have passed any tests or inspection but it worked for me.

Ray.


----------

